# Akku von Lenovo ideapad Z360 lädt nicht mehr



## Bärenmarke (31. Januar 2013)

*Akku von Lenovo ideapad Z360 lädt nicht mehr*

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Notebook und heute eine SSD eingebaut, welche auch problemlos läuft Und Windows 8 aufgespielt, da ich es auf dem Notebook ausgiebig testen wollte, bevor es auf meinen Hauptrechner kommt.

Nur leider lädt mein Akku nun nicht mehr und es ist einfach mega nutzlos ein notebook zu haben, wo der akku nicht mehr geht 

Jetzt meine Frage, könnte es an Windows 8 liegen, das er nicht mehr geladen wird? Weil dann würde ich wieder Win 7 installieren, ansonsten würde ich mir die mühe sparen und das Ding entsorgen.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Railroadfighter (31. Januar 2013)

Normalerweise nicht, aber probier zur Sicherheit irgendein Linux aus. Hast du vllt. beim Umbau irgendein Kabel vergessen oder beschädigt? War der Akku während des Umbaus entfernt?


----------



## Bärenmarke (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Akku von Lenovo ideapad Z360 lädt nicht mehr*

Linux müsste ich mir erst runterladen und ich hab nur DSL 3000, dürfte ein längeres Vergnügen werden... Kabel ist keins beschädigt, da kann ich ausschließen, sonst würde das Notebook ja gar nicht mehr laufen. Den Akku hatte ich während dem Umbau allerdings nicht ausgebaut gehabt, ist das schlimm?


----------



## killer196 (31. Januar 2013)

Mit gaaaaaaaaanz viel pech hast du den akku zerschossen.
Ich hatte mal ein ganz ähnliches problem, allerdings war das ein acer. Da hatte ich die festplatte getauscht und bin, unerfahren wie ich war gegen irgendein kontakt gekommen. Damit war der akku hin. Warum? Keine ahnung .


----------



## Bärenmarke (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Akku von Lenovo ideapad Z360 lädt nicht mehr*

Na klasse, dann kann ich mich wohl nach nem neuen akku umschaun

Aber ist mir auch ein Rätsel, wie der Akku dabei kaputt gehen kann?

Meint ihr der Akku hier taugt was? http://www.amazon.de/Akku-f%C3%BCr-Lenovo-IdeaPad-Z360/dp/B008LSJKC2

Alternativ habe ich noch die beide hier gefunden http://www.kaufenakkus.com/lenovo-ideapad-z360.html http://www.pcakkus.com/lenovo-ideapad-z360.html 
Aber ich glaube der von Amazon ist besser oder?

Edit: Ich hab mir jetzt mal den Akku bei amazon bestellt, falls es mit dem funktioniert, weiß ich das es am Akku liegt und wenn nicht geht er halt wieder zurück. Nächste Woche dann mehr dazu, danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Bärenmarke (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Akku von Lenovo ideapad Z360 lädt nicht mehr*

So der Akku war wohl futsch...

Der neue Akku lädt ganz normal wieder und läuft auch alles soweit tadelos

Danke für eure Hilfe nochmal!

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------

